# My Haunted Mansion/Pirates Man cave



## howlingwind13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't really know where to post this. But I am having a Halloween party this year because my basement is finally finished. My wife and I have been involved with haunted attractions for over 23 years. So when deciding to build my basement we went themed. The bar is a pirates theme and the theater is haunted mansion themed both are not done yet but at least they are functional.
Still need décor which we have, just need to get to it. Also need theater seating...and a component shelf. Here are a few teaser pics. Should mention we did everything ourselves except theater carpeting.
Mike


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Where did you get the wall paper?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I really want to have a party at your house! LOL! Everything looks great!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, you guys make a great team. Love everything and cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy Toledo! I bow to the masters! Please tell me you live in southwest Washington.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

this is fantastic! I adore that liquor cabinet, great job


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Pretty awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

Love it!!!!!!!


----------



## stroudenov (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, it is great! Where did the wallpaper come from?


----------



## howlingwind13 (Sep 22, 2013)

A little more...
As far as the wallpaper ...spoonflower.com

Not sure if it's in the pics but I added a whiskey barrel for my popcorn machine stand. 

mike


----------



## howlingwind13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Prop displays in the theater...more to come.
Also counter separating the two rooms...so you can sit at the counter on the pirate bar side and watch t.v.

I plan on a row of 3 reclining theater seats in the mansion, and for the back row a coffin shaped tall table with bar stools.

mike


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

if you need good quality haunted mansion posters from the elevator... the old original ones.. message me your email.
i


----------



## howlingwind13 (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, I picked up these two Griffins they had at Target. I plan on building an entertainment console for the components. My plan is to put the griffins on the sides.
I was thinking that I would make a casket (maybe haunted mansion style, just smaller) for the ps3, cable box ect. 
But finding it to be a challenge to come up with a design...I want a casket with handles but the remotes wouldn't work because the boxes would be inside.
My wife wants two small open faced toe pincher coffins on their sides mounted together at the bottoms so it looks bow tie shaped...
I don't like her idea because you will see all the components and she doesn't like mine because as of now they would be inaccessible. So I need to figure this out without having to buy smoked or tinted coffin shaped glass.
Any ideas?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome set up 
Great props, especially the Proton Pack.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Howlingwind, not sure if this will help you but let me share how I rigged up my components. I live in a 1960 rancher where the den and kitchen are one room divided by the cabinet with the stove top. The fireplace in the den is on an angle in the room with no mantle. I desperately wanted to hang the flatscreen over the fireplace but didn't want 1) to drill into the brick of the fireplace and 2) have my components showing. The solution was that I created a brace that goes up into the ceiling and is anchored into the joist in the attic to hold the tv up above the fireplace (suspended). To solve for the components, I placed them on a wire rack in the laundry room which is right behind the den wall and ran all the wiring up into the attic and back down to the tv. All of the cords that have to connect the components to the tv are encased in a thin, black duct-like cover. I have an infared repeater that is placed on the tv which repeats the signals to change the channel, change the inputs, etc. and now no one knows there is a cable box, mac computer, or stereo components connected to my tv because you can't see them. Hopefully that will give you an idea of how to take your situation as I love the idea of hiding them in the coffin. Good luck !


----------



## howlingwind13 (Sep 22, 2013)

WELL...it's been a few years but I found this old thread of mine and decided to update the photos...


----------



## howlingwind13 (Sep 22, 2013)

So a while back Inside the Magic did an article on my basement...with a few updates and a ton of photos...

https://insidethemagic.net/2017/04/...ed-bar-haunted-mansion-inspired-home-theater/


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Leaping Leota!!! That's awesome!!!!! Love it


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Your basement is awesome. I especially love the dragon door lever--where do you find something like that? I tried searching online, but can't find anything along those lines. Thanks!


----------

